# bright gold paint



## clansa (Sep 14, 2008)

hi all 
just new to the site im looking for bright gold paint for exterior work the paint must be like goldleaf colour has anyone any ideas where to get paint like this i badly need some for work im doing
any info greatly appreciated
clansa


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can use modern masters, but you would have to coat it with modern masters clear poly for exterior. here's a link.

http://www.modernmasters.com/products.aspx?pl=MPC


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

you could also try using punctuation marks so we can read your posts. I would try that first.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Just wondering would the MM clear that says it can be used for exterior work on doors? that don't have the metallic paint on them..


----------



## timsluck (Sep 15, 2008)

clansa said:


> hi all
> just new to the site im looking for bright gold paint for exterior work the paint must be like goldleaf colour has anyone any ideas where to get paint like this i badly need some for work im doing
> any info greatly appreciated
> clansa


Sheffield Bronze has an exterior gold leaf. color chart at sw or hardware stores. should top-coat with clear.


----------



## timsluck (Sep 15, 2008)

Sheffield Bronze has a gold leaf for exterior. color chart available at swp or a hardware store. Should be top-coated with clear.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Sign Painters One Shot metallic gold is about as close as you will get to true color. Why not re-leaf it?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

one shot


----------



## Arte Bella (Apr 18, 2008)

Faux Effects Set Coat can be used for both interior and exterior.
It is an excellent paint with really good coverage. 
You can check it out at www.fauxeffects.com


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome new metallic paint by Roman Architectural Finishes. The company that brought so much of the wall paper adhesives are getting into decorative finsihing products such as a plaster called ArmorFaux and the new metallic paints called ArmorMetallic. I have been a true Modern Masters user for years but this ArmorMetallic covers in one coat, much more pigment. Priced about the same. . . . . check it out!


----------

